# Saying Hello To My Big Breed Girls.



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello wonderful people from all over the world. Although, mainly America from what i've gathered? My Name is Molly, i'm 15 going on 16, and my life revolves around my animals. Mainly my goats. Yes, they're mine, i've paid for them, i've shown them, i feed them, muck them out and i just love them all way more than i should. Anyhow, enough about me... Let's get onto the topic of my herd.

As you've gathered, my herd is called "IvyMay" and is made up of mainly pygmy goats. There being 6 of them. You're probably wondering why i'm talking about my Pygmies on a dairy breed thread? Well i'm just setting my scene really ! I bred two of them last year (when they were two) and got lots of helpful tips from on here, but also from a lady i know who breeds just pygmies.. In the UK they're by far the most popular breed. So i do know about labor and kidding and emergency issues (for example, my first kidding consisted of me sticking my fingers up Coco tiny little backend and grabbing an illusive, out of place shoulder and trying to get the massive baby out as safely as i could... by myself. Safe to say my vets are useless but i pulled through and so did mum and baby, a proud moment for us all i think (especially since it was on my birthday). 

Now i'm finally getting round to my big breed girls. Ivy is a pure 100% Anglo nubian, i saw both parents (though i was expecting her mum to be a lot taller) and should in theory have her papers too but i'm still tracking them down from the breeder. And Wilma is a pure 100% Golden Guernsey (Yes, you may all hit the ground with your jaws, because yes, she is just beautiful xD) and i saw her mum, not dad but i have her papers. Her mum got ill when pregnant (She would not tell me what) but kidded fine, however, last i saw she had a huge limp and was so skinny it's a wonder the wasn't just a Zombie. However, Wilmas brother is healthy too... We brought wilma home when she was 3 months but were later told that was way too early as the breed don't wean until 6 months (I don't know if it's true or not). Both girls born end of April 2014.

They are such big gentle giants and love bugs I don't know why i didn't go straight to big breeds... Not that i don't love my pygmies... I'm hoping i can milk these two in the future and i know that they would need to be bred, and preferably to keep them in good bloodlines but that's as far as my knowledge stretches.. I'm hoping you lovely people can give me a basic (and detailed) run down of everything you know on breeding, milking, kidding, raising and registering these dairy breeds...

Thank y'all!

Molly and the gang:laugh::laugh::dazed:hlala:.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful goats  You are very pretty as well  Nice to finally see pictures of everyone!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful girls - I am jealous of your Golden Gurnsey, I would love to own one but there aren't any around here.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats on your new babies! Both are simply gorgeous! The expressions on those doelings faces with you holding them are hysterical. They sure wuv their human mom and are quite relaxed with you carrying them about. What are you going to do when they are full grown and expect you to carry them?????

Jealous of the Golden Guernsey too. I would love a few of them.

That little Pygmy looks very jealous in the bottom pictures.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, Do you mean hunter? he's the kid i pulled out myself xD usually he is the first for cuddles and if i sit down he WILL sit on my knee like a dog. Today he was in a bad mood because my neighbors were stupid and let there 2 yr old son in with them (Not that my goats are dangerous) but i'm sure we all know that small, bouncy child+ young, boisterous and playful whether.. Well.. It ended in tears and Hunter wondered why he was being told off by a strange man for have a bit of a tussle.. Don't worry, they're both fine. Boys! He did actually get a cuddle too today. I've posted a photo of him when he was a little baby (god i wish he was still one) with my sheep Cracker.. He peed on him so many time omg :crazy:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh and about Ivy and Wilma expecting cuddles all the time? I'm not so sure what i'm going to do... My back surely won't be able to take their weight in a few months but one of my pygmies has learned that she can cuddle by standing on her back feet and leaning on me with her front, and then i'll lean over and she places her head on my shoulder. Sweetest little good morning hug i've ever known  If you have any ideas on how to break it to them that they're putting on weight, and fast, please let me know!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice to meet you  Lovely herd you have there ! They are all so beautiful 
I absolutely love the last picture , that is too funny , lol..
Looks like all your goats love to be picked up too . What kind of sheep is Cracker ?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Cracker.. Hmmm.. let me think about this. I think he's a polar bear/Cloud cross? Depends if it's raining or not. He's actually a ryeland cross dartmoor, so he gets dreads but they're ALL over him. We shear him 3 times in the summer he gets so hot but we love him. We rescued him from Mr.MeatMan. He now has 2 little tiny ouessant sheep friends called Noir and Pablo so he doesn't have to chase around the moody goats all the time. I do think that IvyLass may have a crush on him though... hmm.. what unusual babies they'd have huh? 

Also, Yes it's so nice to meet you all too! Thank you for being jealous of Wilma, i'm sure she loves the attention. I have noticed that you don't see many guernseys but in England they are easy to access it's just that the waiting lists are long. I had to wait a year for this girl and i actually skived school (shh) for a few days to travel across the country for her!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi there! I raise Nigerian Dwarves in the US  You have a gorgeous herd, they are adorable!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Nigerians! I really want one or two but i've filled up my land now and there's only ONE herd in the UK so they are really in demand..!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow! Sounds like I'll just have to fly one to you, lol! :laugh:


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Very pretty herd! Love the Golden Guernsey


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Love your Guernsey! They are such a sweet breed, here are mine from this spring early.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh they're pretty alright! Actually it was my mum who wanted one but she prefers Ivy the nubian because Wilma is so quiet... I love them both in different ways. Wilma will lay over my lap for hours, whereas Ivy can't stay still.. Not looking forward to milking her! I'm going to try get some pictures of them, as in their posture and shape. But are they to young to tell on their quality? I've shown my pygmies, not these girls. It's actually illegal for me to show Wilma


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Why?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

ThreeHavens, please do! I want a black and white spotty one to match my dalmatians haha! Also, the reason i can't show Wilma is because she would need to be CAE tested (which is understandable) but if i do that then she isn't allowed to live with my pygmies anymore and i can't afford to separate them. However i am looking into having my pygmies CAE tested too to see if she can be shown/and live with them too... No answers yet. The DEFRA laws in the UK are ridiculously strict


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it expensive to test for CAE over there? Thankfully, here, it is pretty inexpensive


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh wow, strict rules. That's rough :/ I do understand the seriousness of CAE though ...

Haha, black and white doe, got it!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Just found out i can't get my pygmies tested for CAE if i want to continue showing them. I will keep showing them as i've made so many new (and older) friends at the shows and they will hate me if a trade them in. I also understand the seriousness but i don't understand why it's got rules like a cobweb... They're ALL goats, they would ideally ALL be shown and go here and there and yes they could ALL carry and get ill but... It's such a faff! Do you have to fill out "movement" forms whenever you move your goats to a new CPH land...? Trying to get some good pictures of them but it's getting so dark on a night now!


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful goats! I'm 16 years old and love my animals! I have not bought them but I take care of them and train them and clean their stalls. It's nice to see there is someone else out there like me! Lol 


BNR


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is some crazy laws. I would of thought if you did not test them then you could not show them. Beautiful goats you have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.



Nice goats


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi! I'm 14 going on 15 and I love my goats too.  Loved your pictures


----------



## Sweetpea8 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi! Love the pictures, your new goats are adorable! My 15 year old is the same way about her goat, they love to snuggle and play with her


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, sorry for the delay, i was in Poland for a few days. When i got back at 1am, i just HAD to go and see them, it's their first time without me since we got them in july. Ivy had tears running down her face and wouldn't let me leave her! Bless them  Weathers rubbish but i think i'll try get some good pics today. I don't come across people similar to me so it's always great to hear that there ARE other goat crazy teenagers about..


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to the GoatSpot! Your herd is wonderful! Our family is in Maine (USA) and we have one (hopefully pregnant) Nigerian Dwarf and 2 Crazy LaManchas (soon to be bred).

I don't know how we lived before we had goaties!


----------



## cruisehr (Oct 31, 2014)

Hellooooo! Nice to meet you here,friends!


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> Hello wonderful people from all over the world. Although, mainly America from what i've gathered? My Name is Molly, i'm 15 going on 16, and my life revolves around my animals. Mainly my goats. Yes, they're mine, i've paid for them, i've shown them, i feed them, muck them out and i just love them all way more than i should. Anyhow, enough about me... Let's get onto the topic of my herd.
> 
> As you've gathered, my herd is called "IvyMay" and is made up of mainly pygmy goats. There being 6 of them. You're probably wondering why i'm talking about my Pygmies on a dairy breed thread? Well i'm just setting my scene really ! I bred two of them last year (when they were two) and got lots of helpful tips from on here, but also from a lady i know who breeds just pygmies.. In the UK they're by far the most popular breed. So i do know about labor and kidding and emergency issues (for example, my first kidding consisted of me sticking my fingers up Coco tiny little backend and grabbing an illusive, out of place shoulder and trying to get the massive baby out as safely as i could... by myself. Safe to say my vets are useless but i pulled through and so did mum and baby, a proud moment for us all i think (especially since it was on my birthday).
> 
> ...


Your Golden Gernsey is very beautiful! I've not heard of that breed around here. Actually this is the first time I've heard of it but she sure is beautiful. Good luck and best wishes to you and your critters.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

An update on the two little brats. It's snowed pretty bad here so when i get a chance i "tack" Ivy up and she loves to come out with me. I've been lead training her but to be honest, she's just happy to be by me. I love her endlessly, i can't even explain, i've never come across any animal like her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

These pictures made my whole day , thanks for sharing  They are so adorable !
They are magical little creatures , aren't they ? 
The scenery in your pictures is beautiful , where are you located ?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Love them!!! Fun


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations on your lovely herd. They are very beautiful. It is heartwarming to see a young girl so interested in the animals - looks like you spend a lot of time with them. I had nubians years ago and my girls enjoyed them. Now I have Nigerians and love them to bits. 10 girls, 7 under a year of age, and 2 buck. A three year old and a 10 month old.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well I've never had the problem with goats still wanting to be picked up ... I do it lots when they are babies, but there just seems to be a point at which they decide its below their dignity!

My adults learn to compensate ... They all lean on me, most rub their heads on me, Leia throws her whole weight against my legs and rubs around me like a cat! (Sometimes when she trys that on a hill she ends by wondering why I keeled over squawking ... she's stronger than she thinks!)
I like to kneel or sit down to get on a level with them so they can cuddle ... it works.

I don't allow them to stand up on me, ever since someone had a habit of leaping on me from behind, although I used to let Leia get away with standing up and putting her hooves in my hands ... but she just grew out of that as well.

Its gorgeous when milking Leia she like turns her head around, latches her chin over my shoulder and cuddles. Sometimes I get nibbled on as well!


I can quite sympathise with the lack of Nigerians ... I badly want some, but there are none at all in my country.
Sometimes I wonder about the legalities of imported AI service ... I know I could pay for it by selling the breed, everyone wants it!


Oh wow I just saw your snow pictures ... we don't get snow here, I've never even seen it. I would have thought goats would have hated it, they hate any cold wet weather here, but I can see they're having a wonderful time playing in the snow!

I'm 21 by the way, not quite a teenager any more, I didn't know about this forum when I was! but we've had goats since I was 7, and as soon as I could I bought my own. Now they're all mine!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Sorry fr my slow reply, I'm busy a lot  I think Ivy is over being picked up, her new thing is to either 1) when im crouched down, come from behind and stand on me.. 2) stand on her back legs and lean into me, a lot like what yours does barnees19 . However, it does mean that Wilma has learned to do this too, so my sweet, quiet little Wilma has turned into a cheeky beast! I LOVE my animals, all of them, It started with my own rabbits when i was 6, i've always done everything, muck out, feed, buy and take to vets (yes, from a young age i've watched them die, tried to nurse them ect..) but i've only had my goats since 2012 (wow, 3 years?) and it feels like i've had them all my life.. If anyone has facebook, our herd page is.. www.facebook.com/IvyMayGoats Hopefully, that link should work. If not, search for IvyMay Goats


----------

